# PID......Sorted.....



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Rex C100 PID

All sorted now apart from the steam side, wiring is in place for that, I'm just waiting for the replacement PID as this one didn't have pins 6 & 7

Thanks to NJD1977 for helping me out with the technical stuff & set up of the PID:good:


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

That mazzer is a brute next to the classic!


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

She is a big ol poppet.....


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Keep wondering whether to get a PID off fleabay (same one or maybe one of the other ones advertise on there). Aubers are too expensive - even though h'pparently they offer a pre-infuse option on the Auber though.. I take it the thread about sourcing a alloy case for the REX has died a death?


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Keep wondering whether to get a PID off fleabay (same one or maybe one of the other ones advertise on there). Aubers are too expensive - even though h'pparently they offer a pre-infuse option on the Auber though.. I take it the thread about sourcing a alloy case for the REX has died a death?


Go for it... this one with all the bits and bobs came in at just under £84, I'm sure I could have got the bits cheaper but hey ho. If nothing else its a fun project and there are lots of parameters to fiddle with till your hearts content


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

I reckon the cheapest you could do it is around £30. Mine cost me around £55. Depends whether you're patient enough to wait for long deliveries or not and whether you have any existing kit.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I can only say that with my skill/patience levels I was very lucky to score my Classic already pimped with everything except the brass dispersion plate. Mine had the Auber PID with preinfusion and shot timing. Plus all the P, I and D parameters had been factory optimised so all I needed to play about with was temperature and shot time.


----------

